

Who Will Build the LAMP Cloud? - marilyn
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/22/who-will-build-the-lamp-cloud/

======
mcs
I hope nobody. Cloud webhosting shouldn't just take apache out of the box and
cloudify it. An event driven http server designed for cloud requests needs to
be designed from the ground up, but implement most of the .htaccess directives
to be viable for your average webhosting consumer.

~~~
petervandijck
Same here. I don't understand this "lamp cloud". Don't we already have this
with aws? I think this is just enterprise analyst talk (ie. bullcrap).

